
How to handle the first VC meeting - mgandhi
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2005/12/how_to_handle_t.html
======
MEHOM
Focus on the problem of a particular marketing niche Explain the causes of it
Present your solution (1) the origins of it (2) the technical benefits (3)
general benefits in terms of global marketplace and how do you and your
solution fit into the big picture.

